# Where did your name come from?



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm very bored and thought I'd start a fun thread. Did your name come from someone/somewhere? 

Gena-they wanted to name the last born child after my dad, which is Gene. And then oops-there came my brother and his name is Gene-that was confusing growing up

Tennille (my middle name)-you can guess that one-from none other than Captain and Tennille. My mom was going to name me Tony even though I was a girl-but went with naming me after my dad-which I'm grateful for! :HistericalSmiley: 

Can't wait to hear your stories  

Gena


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Gena, I love your name! I think it's beautiful!

My first full name is Pamelyn--I was born in '69 when the Peanuts gang was big. The little girl who did the voice of Lucy--her name was Pamelyn. My Italian maternal grandmother's name was Palma, they called her Pamela in the U.S., so my name is basically a combo of the two. When I was little they called me Pamalina (Italian nickname meaning little Pam, lol). Middle name is Marie--after my maternal great grandmother Maria, who was off the boat from Italy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing and thanks for the compliment :blush: 



> Gena, I love your name! I think it's beautiful!
> 
> My first full name is Pamelyn--I was born in '69 when the Peanuts gang was big. The little girl who did the voice of Lucy--her name was Pamelyn. My Italian maternal grandmother's name was Palma, they called her Pamela in the U.S., so my name is basically a combo of the two. When I was little they called me Pamalina (Italian nickname meaning little Pam, lol). Middle name is Marie--after my maternal great grandmother Maria, who was off the boat from Italy.[/B]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Gena, I love your name! I think it's beautiful!
> 
> My first full name is Pamelyn--I was born in '69 when the Peanuts gang was big. The little girl who did the voice of Lucy--her name was Pamelyn. My maternal grandmother's name was Palma, they called her Pamela in the U.S., so my name is basically a combo of the two. When I was little they called me Pamalina (Italian nickname meaning little Pam, lol). Middle name is Marie--after my maternal great grandmother Maria, who was off the boat from Italy.[/B]


haha My middle name is Maree .. thus Lina Maree ...
Mum just loved that name - my dad and his parents had chosen the three other siblings names and when I came along - my mum said she was going to name me ... no particular reason.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you really wanna know??? LOL!!

i was born in '78....the movie came out in '76....

:blush: :brownbag:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha, my mom said she named me after the singer-songwriter Tracy Chapman. B)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> you really wanna know??? LOL!!
> 
> i was born in '78....the movie came out in '76....
> 
> :blush: :brownbag:[/B]


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread should be interesting reading, has been thus far.

When my Mom read "Gone With The Wind" she decided she would name her first daughter Melanie, my Father added the "Miss" when I was two, I have been told.

Since I always loved that I was named after a very special actress, I gave Sara the middle name "Olivia" after Olivia de Havilland. http://oliviaonline.tripod.com/

After all, I certainly could NOT give her our family middle name of Lee. :huh: I just could NOT do that to any child.
"Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ann marie... it was the only thing they could all agree on. 

initially my mother was hellbent on naming me "sarah" until my brother (i was adopted and he wasn't too keen on the idea of a little baby sister just "showing up" LOL) said "great, and her middle name will be 'lee' and we can stick her in the freezer?" (ha-flipping-ha, Sara Lee? arrrgghh)

my dad fought for some really boring names, and thankfully he was overruled. 

so they settled for an-almost-as-boring name. in third grade i was simply GREEN with envy of a girl named "chriscynthia" because that was so exotic and so LONG! but then i quickly changed my mind when i realized she would never ever ever be able to go to disney and find a bicycle license plate with her name on it. or pencils. or stickers. or ANYTHING. then i realized i couldnt find any "ann" items that weren't spelled "anne" :smilie_tischkante: 

i was just not born to win at anything. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

When I was born my Father was in NYC on a ship during WWII. My Mom went to the hospital expecting a boy and had a baby girl! Then 1 hour later she had another, me!!!! They had no idea that I was there and my Mom was in recovery thinking it was all over :smpullhair: .
They sent a telegram to my Dad and he sent a really sweet one back to her. On our last birthday, we are 63, my folks gave us those exact telegrams. I will treasure this for ever.
I'm Marsha and my twin is Michele. We aren't named after anyone they just liked how the names sounded together.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Heidi Covelle...
My grandmother loved the book "Heidi". Kinda boring. I was given my middle name after my maternal great-grandfather, Covel. I have always preferred my middle name, so in middle school I started going by Covelle. Cherie and I moved from Orlando back to Atlanta (where my entire family lives) when I was 28. Since none of my family will call me Covelle, Cherie has taken to calling me Heidi now too. So I reckon I'm Heidi. Again.  Oh well...


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I love all the stories about where your name came from! Mine's kinda boring. My oldest sister is Jackie, the middle one is Julie and so they needed another 'J' name. So Judie it was...and spelled with 'ie' like the other two. Talk about not finding anything spelled right! And my middle name had to start with an 'A' just like my sisters...so we had Jackie Ann, Julie Alane, and Judie Alee.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Let's see as I remember being told, my parents wanted to name me Robin originally, then I would have been Robin Roberts - but i think there was a baseball player with that name around then and my mom didn't like that, so she said she always remembered a cute little girl with pig tails when she was a kid named Patti. So there ya are. Not so interesting, but that's it.

Oh, Carrie, my daughter was born in 1977 and I named her Carissa - one of her nick names is Cari and I was worried about the movie too - I thought everyone would think of the movie when they said her name. Duh, it's ok now.  The funny thing about her is that only the family calls her Cari and everyone else calls her Carissa.....isn't it usually the other way around with most family's???


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My story is boring. My name is Rebecca Ann, I go by Becky. I was named after my mother. (((yawn))). When I'm with family they call me Becky Ann because my mother also goes by Becky. She also named my brother after my father....good grief. I refused to do that to my kids.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Mari, after my finnish grandma
and
Catherine after my other one

bor-ing


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> ann marie... it was the only thing they could all agree on.
> 
> initially my mother was hellbent on naming me "sarah" until my brother (i was adopted and he wasn't too keen on the idea of a little baby sister just "showing up" LOL) said "great, and her middle name will be 'lee' and we can stick her in the freezer?" (ha-flipping-ha, Sara Lee? arrrgghh)
> 
> ...


I think your parents just didn't tell you that they were huge fans of Marlo Thomas on That Girl!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> you really wanna know??? LOL!!
> 
> i was born in '78....the movie came out in '76....
> 
> :blush: :brownbag:[/B]


 :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My full name is Crystal Quinn. Mom just thought it sounded pretty and unusual. Which sums me up fairly well oddly enough...pretty unusual! :smtease:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I was born at home , my mom had me like in 30 minutes so she had no time to go to the hospital. Thank goodness one of her girlfriends were there. As I was breached so she had to pull me out by my feet. I was named after her (Pauline) and her daughter ( Mildred).


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My name is Rhonda Kay. 

Growing up, my brother (8years older) and my sister (4 years older) told met hat I was named for a little girl that was murdered byher mother in Des Moines (were we lived when I was born) and wrapped up in a carpet and stuffed down an elevator shaft. 

I believed that story until I was in my 30's. 

My hisband pf about 15 years and I were having dinner with my parents and he asked why they named me Rhonda - I am the only one not named for a family member. I piped up and told my story. My parents sat there with their mouths hanging open. "Where in the world did that come from?" they bellowed when they recovered. I calmly told them my siblings had informed me years ago, so the secret was out and had been for years. They busted up laughing. That was NO WHERE NEAT THE TRUTH! I had believed it my whole life.

(I was named after a sweet little girl that lived in our town that was just adorable. Momma loved her and her mother and the name.. No one was murdered.)


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading everyone's stories.
I will readily admit that mine is pretty boring too. Angela Marie. Angela came from my mom's best friend Angie (mom was only 18 at the time and a senior in high school). Marie was my grandmother's middle name.
When my first child came along, I knew that I did not want to give him a family name. My dad was devastated, both his sons share his middle name. But, hubby's dad had died when he was 5, and I didn't feel it would be right to honor one father and not the other. Besides, my dad wasn't what I would consider a real dad. I wanted him to be his own person and not feel he had to live up to someone else. Hunter Cole became the only thing hubby and I could agree on. 
Another boy came next, Caleb Peyton. Caleb has no meaning for us, but Peyton is of course after Peyton Manning from UT Vols, and Colts.
Finally, I got a girl. We knew we wanted something special and different. Kiersten (the "kier" is pronounced like Pier except with a k) Rose was born. We both loved Kiersten, and Rose came after my grandmother who passed when I was 17.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I love the stories. Some fo them are just funny. Mine is not the best but here goes.

My brother and I are the first born in my mother's family and my grandfather named us both. He begged my mother to let him name us and of course she gave in to him. My brother is Timothy Ray and mine is Kimberly Sue. No we are not twins just a year apart. My brothers middle name is after my grandfather and my middle name is my grnadmothers and mothers middle name too. When we went to school everyone thought we were twins because of our names. We went by Tim and Kim. Then I have other siblings Tony, Rachel, Randy and Thomas.

I named both of my kids from the bible. Daniel because my sons lungs weren't fully developed. Very sick!
My mother told me he was a brave little boy like Daniel in the bible. So that is where he got his name. My daughter is named after me and my deceased ex mother-in-law. She use to by her grandmothers name when she was little and now she goes by my name now.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I think your parents just didn't tell you that they were huge fans of Marlo Thomas on That Girl!! [/B]


OMG I LOOOOOOOVE Marlo Thomas!! and i LOOOOOOVE "That Girl"!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: my dad says as long as no one knows that i used to stand in the living room throwing my hat up in the air (and having low ceilings really ruined the effect) like i was mary tyler moore, then he'll tell everyone i grew up loving marlo thomas, too 


oh, free to be you and me....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was either Kerry Ann or Kelly. My dad won. Kerry it is. Then came Keith, after him Kevin. Growing up we had a black Lab named Kippy.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

My first name is very boring but I love my middle name. Here's the history to my name. My oldest sisters name is Deborah but she was called Debbie since she was a baby. My other sister is Tonia (can't shorten that one any.) So, when I was born they decided to just name me Kim --- plain and boring --- instead of Kimberly since everyone would just call me Kim or Kimmy anyway. My parents called me Kimmy Cat when I was little and then when I was older my dad started to call me Kimmer. My middle name is Pauline after my dad's brother Paul. I love the name Pauline.

I have a brother who is 3 years younger then me. Get this... his name is Steven... not just Steve as he has always been called.... no, it is the full proper name Steven. Talk about unfair. I complained about this my whole childhood and into my 20's. I didn't think it was fair that I never received a full proper name but instead I got just a nickname. I've had 3 opportunities to change my legal name to Kimberly but never did. I guess I am really just a Kim at heart. 

And Heidi, my oldest daughters name is Heidi too. I love the name. I didn't name her after the book/movie. I was wanting a name for her where there wouldn't be a dozen kids with the same name in school. Heidi was not a popular name but was very old fashioned.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going to be named Ramona! The reason for the ! is that I have a very common cajun maiden name and Ramona just doesn't go. Anyway, as I was born in 1960 my Dad decided to name me after Miss American 1960 whose name was Lynda - although they spelled mine with an "i." Oh, that year's Ms. American was Lynda Mead from Mississippi. He supposedly saw an article in the paper right before they filled out the birth certificate. I'm sure glad she won!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My name was supposed to be Solveig but my dad kept telling my mom he couldn't pronounce or remember it! He said he would end up calling me, "Hey you!" :smrofl: 

So my mom was in the hospital, ready to have me and still had no name. She said she was flipping the channels on the tv and heard the name Nicole on a soap opera. She said she never heard it before and fell in love with it. So there you have it. B) 

Here's another question: How many people actually like their name? I, for one, love my name. :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

My name is Joy and my grandmother named me because since my sister name ws Cherrelle she wanted my mom to name her second child a simple name and my mother agreed. I love myname and i always tell my grandma thank you because I do not have a hard to pronouce name


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My name was supposed to be Solveig but my dad kept telling my mom he couldn't pronounce or remember it! He said he would end up calling me, "Hey you!" :smrofl:
> 
> So my mom was in the hospital, ready to have me and still had no name. She said she was flipping the channels on the tv and heard the name Nicole on a soap opera. She said she never heard it before and fell in love with it. So there you have it. B)
> 
> Here's another question: How many people actually like their name? I, for one, love my name. :wub:[/B]


lol..."hey you!" :w00t: 

my name rocks. carrie ann is awesome! B)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My sister is 2 years older, Donna Ann (Mum's name is Ann, and she didn't get a middle name, so she gave Donna 'Ann' for a middle name)

I wasn't meant to be - mum was very ill throughout her pregnancy with Donna, and spent the last 3 months in hospital totally bedridden.

So low & behold, oopsie daisy ... along I came. I was 'meant' to be a boy, but it was pretty clear that wasn't the case. Then I was going to be named Carmen, I don't really know what happened with that, but they settled on Jacqueline - I think they just did that so I'd have a hard time trying to learn to spell a name with TEN letters in it. I remember being SOOOOO proud of myself when I finally cracked it! LOL My middle name is Lee. Jacqueline Lee - sounds quite posh! LOL

My sister married & had her own children, (actually, she had 2 children, THEN got married - kind of in the order!) she named her son Liam Anthony (his dad's name is Anthony) and named their daughter Bronte Ann (carrying on the 'Ann' tradition - it was also Anthony's mother's name, so it's very fitting)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> My name is Rhonda Kay.
> 
> Growing up, my brother (8years older) and my sister (4 years older) told met hat I was named for a little girl that was murdered byher mother in Des Moines (were we lived when I was born) and wrapped up in a carpet and stuffed down an elevator shaft.
> 
> ...



Hahaha that is just too funny. I was cracked up laughing at this for ages.


My Nan chose my name Kara, she new a lady called Kara and she really liked her and said she was lovely and Mum loved the name too so they chose it. My mums friend's daughter wanted mum to name me after her, Tracey, but she wanted something that no close friends had, but instead Tracey and I share a middle name of Lee. Later on my Mum got it Hyphened so its now Kara-Lee, I think I prefer it without the hyphen though. haha


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> ann marie... it was the only thing they could all agree on.
> 
> initially my mother was hellbent on naming me "sarah" until my brother (i was adopted and he wasn't too keen on the idea of a little baby sister just "showing up" LOL) said "great, and her middle name will be 'lee' and we can stick her in the freezer?" (ha-flipping-ha, Sara Lee? arrrgghh)
> 
> ...


Oh, Ann Marie, I love your name! My oldest daughter is Anne Marie, but I've told you that. Hubby named her--just turned my name around. 

I was named partially after my Mom who had Mary as a first name. They just stuck the Ann onto my name, as it is pretty common to have a double name in the south. So, I guess I wasn't really named for anyone. It was just a name they liked, I suppose. I've always liked my name, but I wish they'd spelled it Marianne, as I get called Mary way too often.

Fun thread, Gena, although I have nothing exciting to add to it. :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a cute topic! My Father's name was Tom and he was hoping for a boy to name Tom as well. Being that a little girl was born...Tammy was the closest girl name to Tom.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hate hate did I say hate my given name. My Mom got it from a spanish soap opera. It was between Melissa and Magaly and I wasn't named Melissa. So I became Maggie. They call me Maggie May, Magpie, Mags which is all better than that other name. I chose my sons name...my hubby and his family wanted to name him after hubby and grandpa but his name is also God awful (Rogelio) so many ways to mispronounce it so we compromised and he became Roger Eric. My daughter was named by my hubby which liked the show Bewitched so she became Samantha and I picked her middle name Kristine.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I do love my name-although there were times growing up that I wanted to make Tennille my first name instead of middle name


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, Gena - you asked. So now you have to remember all these names and stories and we're gonna give you a surprise quiz one of these days... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Both my dad and Grandpa are named Robert, therefore Bobbie was my name! My brother's name is Robie...So we are Bobbie & Robie.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Um-I didn't know that was part of the deal :w00t: 

:smrofl: 



> Ok, Gena - you asked. So now you have to remember all these names and stories and we're gonna give you a surprise quiz one of these days... :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> you really wanna know??? LOL!!
> 
> i was born in '78....the movie came out in '76....
> 
> :blush: :brownbag:[/B]



NO WAY!! - they named you after a scary movie!??! :w00t: 

My mother wanted to name me Jennifer after the actress Jennifer Jones, My dad was in Vietnam and wrote her that he thought Elaine went well with Jennifer - I have NO idea where he got Elaine from and he doesn't either - he just liked it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is a fun website. Baby Names It has a graph that shows when names "peaked." 

Carrie, I'm sorry to say that yours did peak in the 70's.  (Just call me, "Hey you!" :biggrin: )


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My name has no story, my Mom liked the name Melissa Dawn. So they choose that as my name, I do know that the other option was Stephanie Marie.

I have decided that when I my Fiance and I get married an have kids, our daughter (I have told him that will keep having kids till I get my girl :biggrin will be named Mary Kate. For a couple of reasons, first, my Mom's middle name is Mary (her first name is Ethel). Second, a woman who came and prayed with my Mom and Brother after the car accident on Christmas Eve was named Mary (she heard the accident at her house and come). Third, my Mom's emergency room nurse was named Mary. So I just feel like God is trying to tell me something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

wow...I love hearing all of these great names & stories!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Mine is _(half Hispanic)...and the Irish Language...Gaelic...is similar in pronunciation..
lol like some other people...I've yet to ever find one of those Disneyland bike license plates or pencils or notepads or mugs with a correct spelling...you name it..it's spelled with an Y rather than an E...
kayla kayla kaylaaaaa...... :smmadder: :smilie_tischkante: 

but I have to admit that it's rather fitting because I always have to match and be different...I think I've always loved my name :chili: :biggrin: 



i love my boyfriend and cousin's names as well!!! 
my bfs has an unusual Irish name....*Kiernan* (keer-nan) 
and my cousin Matt unfortunately died young of brain cancer this month...so another family member named her baby girl *Mattea *(mat-ay-uh) after him** :wub: 


haha and when I was little, my friend's parents told me their waitress in Hawaii's name was literally: ABCDE (ab-suh-dee) 
ever since then I've had an urge to name a girl "Absidy" ............plus rhapsody in blue is one of my favorite songs...haha pretty <strike>cool</strike> strange I know :smtease:_


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My brothers and I all have biblical names. Our middle names are for our Godparents, mine is my God mother's and my brother's are their God father's.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> wow...I love hearing all of these great names & stories!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Mine is _(half Hispanic)...and the Irish Language...Gaelic...is similar in pronunciation..
> lol like some other people...I've yet to ever find one of those Disneyland bike license plates or pencils or notepads or mugs with a correct spelling...you name it..it's spelled with an Y rather than an E...
> ...


_

My boyfriend's name is Keiran (his family is Irish)  my granny likes to call him karen to vex me!

Me.... well my parents wanted to call me Kyle before they knew I was a girl - then they liked it so much they changed it to Kylie - note I am NOT named after Kylie Minogue. My middle name is Mae after my mom's grandmother. I was the first grandchild on both sides of my family  all my siblings are named after relations. Apparently Kylie means "by the church" (according to a name book) and Boomerang in Aboriginal._


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My brothers and sister were grown by the time I was born. One of my brothers came home one day and mentioned he worked with a girl named Angelyn, so that stuck. The problem was they all had names that started with a R so my other brother came up with Rebecca. That's how I got Rebecca Angelyn. They always intended to call me Angelyn since that was everyone's favorite, except the brother that came up with Rebecca. Him and his wife always called me by that name.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I love this! My name is Rita Faye. I was the 3rd "accident", there are 4 total over 16 years :HistericalSmiley: We were all supposed to be boys too, but somehow 3 of us turned out to be girls. By the time my little sister came along, he actually cried when they said she was a girl. My mom was in the hospital ready to have me and the doctor said he was going to supper because it would be a couple hours yet. Apparently, I had it planned different. I was born half an hour later, delivered by 2 nurses. I'm the only one my dad named, I have no idea where he came up with it, but it's fitting since I'm the one who acts the most like him, headstrong, stubborn, oppiniated  

Rita


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I was born Jessica Ryan. When I was 6 weeks old I was adopted by my adoptive father. (He was actually the first single man in the state of Kansas to adopt a child.) He changed my name to April Dawn. He chose this name because April is the time of month when new life begins, and Dawn is the prettiest time of day.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a fun topic. My name is Stephanie Maureen. My mother was a huge Grace Kelly (princess Grace of Monaco) fan and named me after one of her children. She just liked the name Maureen for a middle name.

My kids were fun to name. I wanted each to have some family history in their name. My oldest is William Huntington ( William after his dad, and grandfathers on both sides and Huntington from my husbands cousin. We call him Hunter, unless were mad at him, because the other is a mouth full. My middle child is Steven Spencer. Steven is my brothers name and he doesn't have any kids so we honored him a little and I just like the name Spencer so that's what we call him. I finally got a baby girl. She is Ansley Hope. Ansley was a girl both my husband and I met when I was pregnant and she was so sweet and pretty and we just loved the name and Hope is my husbands mothers name. We call her Ansley.

My names were unique 14, 9 and 6 years ago, but since have become very popular. 


I cursed my sons by calling them by their middle names. It drives them crazy on the first day of school ect when the teachers use their first names and they have to say " I go by my middle name" haha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My 'true' name is Teresa Ann . My oldest sister wanted to call me Valerie Ann since I was born on Valentines day / other siblings wanted Patricia Ann/ but my Mom wanted Teresa from the saint known as " The little Flower" but she dropped the "h" . Apparently they all agreed on the Ann for the middle name. ( Ann was from St. Ann the mother of Mary.... but she dropped the 'e' on the end.) I guess since she was doing all the 'work' mom got her way  . Oddly, after all that.... I never was called "Teresa"...always "Terry"....well except when I was in trouble LOL then it was "TERESA AAAANNNN!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I originally was supposed to be Marcia Marie. My mom loved that name but thankfully she didn't stick with it.. "Marcia Marcia Marcia...." ...plus I would have been M&M... Instead my mom decided on Denise (umm, that made me DQ b/c my last name began w/a Q...Dairy Queen..ya lovely. I married a W later, so then I was DW...got called Darkwing Duck a lot :huh: ). My middle name came from my sister who passed away 5 days after birth. Her name was Kimberly Anne. So Denise Anne is the name I was given. My brothers are Gregory and Steven. I really hate my name...I always wish I was the Kimberly. My kids names... my son is Cory Robert. Cory b/c it's the only first name we could agree on and Robert for Hubby's dad. Kristen Elizabeth is my first daughter. I always named my dollies Sarah Elizabeth as a child. Not sure why I didn't stick w/ that name for her but I didn't. My middle daughter's name is Hannah Rae. Hannah is a name I've always loved since High School. There was a girl named Hannah in my class and she was nice as can be. Rae came from my best friend. Her name is Rachel. Rachel's nickname was "Rae" hence Hannah Rae. Rachel and I have been friends since we were 4 (we are now nearing 36). Last but not least...my baby Molly Kate. We had it narrowed down to Erin and Molly. When she came out, Molly it was. The middle name came from my son. It actually was the first name I REALLY preferred but hubby didn't like it. My son was devastated that he had ANOTHER (third) sister so we gave him the option of naming the middle name. He really was honked b/c he already had 2 Molly's in his class and couldn't begin to accept a sister named Molly. He got a list to consider and he chose "Kate" (yay..he is my boy!). Hubby REALLY wanted to name her Annie Skye. For those of you who don't know, my hubby is a HUGE Star Wars fan. Think...yup, think some more...you got it! Anakin Skywalker...Annie Skye.  Thankfully I didn't give hubby full control of the naming process! :smheat: So there you have it! More than you all probably wanted to know.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

My dad always said he would name his first daughter Grace. My mom said that was too boring alone, so stuck me with Anna too. True story, I broke my arm when I was 18, when the doc saw me in the exam room, he said, Wow, nice surprise! When I saw the name on the chart, I expected a lil old lady. I was not impressed. Oh yeah, the jokes that go with this name, do you say grace, do you live up to your name, grace under fire, grace on fire,etc  What amazes me is that everyone always thinks they're the first to come up with these things. LOL


----------

